# My reasonable finds for rvs



## happyearthhomes

So i recently bought an rv and was doing a ton of looking b4 i found mine thought it might b helpful if gave up my list of rvs in chicago area they all are under 5000 and as low as like 500 they were all available as of last week some were very nice some were shit but cheap
1#219-987-2738, lake village in 700
2#630-430-9621 1987 30 Foot Travel Craft Motor Home Chevy 454 $4500
3#219-204-0408 95 santara rv $5000
4#bob 847-531-0550 1989 holidayrambler imperial gas 454 $5000
5#630-825-5433 or 773-563-2843 1990 Pace Arrow Motor Home $4500
6#847.414.0104 24ft. 1976 Dodge Sportsman Travel Craft RV $3100
7#[email protected] $ 1500 nd cool
8# 847-223-5342 32 ' Mallard /Sprinter Motorhome 454 Motor $3800
9#Joe 815 467 9260 1986 Allegro Motorhome $4500
10# (815)712-6404 or (815)712-5744 R.V. 32 ft. 1989 Chevy Escaper $5000
11# 219-942-4828 1978 chevy $2500 
12#(773) 263-5601 1983 CHEVY JAMBOREE $3000
14#1-815-528-8458 midas 1978 $2500
1(630)440-9797 $2500 nice
815-790-3627 2000 obo is nice sold now mine for 1700
rvs for sale


----------



## Nelco

I think I'm going to break down and get one too
i love this baby to ditch him
he's pretty cool with me


----------



## Hobacalypse

Rv's and Schoolbuses


----------



## Lincoln D

Not surprising these things are for sale. Gas is just too expensive.


----------



## Earth

Diesel is even worse !!
That's partly why my mighty '84 E-350 conversion van is off the road......................


----------



## Deleted member 20

Diesel is the way to go for those in the know! You have plenty more options for aquiring free fuel. I have got free diesel off Boats,Trucks out of home heating oil tanks, construction equipment etc. Burning coolaid (non taxed red diesel/offroad diesel) is exactly as clean as green diesel. Its only ilegal if you get caught. The dedicated weights & measures cops that pull over big rigs, put em on the scales & did their tanks will never pull over your little vw tdi, old school mercedes or most motorhomes. When in rural areas I will even go as far as fueling up directly from offroad fuel only pumps. As a precaution you can make a cardboard sign that says Farm Use I know (i know this works in VA) I wouldnt worry too much about having out of state plates & all the details, remember who pumps gas for a living; usually teenage kids or foreigners neither group will care if you arent paying road tax for your fuel. I would have a simple bogus woofing,harvesting laborer story in place jik.
http://www.dmv.state.va.us/webdoc/citizen/vehicles/farm.asp

I think other states have deicated license plates but unsure about every state.


----------



## Puckett

..


----------



## Deleted member 20

Since I got off track & suggested diesel earlier I will try to justify my suggestion here & give some tips for finding affordable & suitable models. First off lets take the fact that diesel fuel costs more per gallon than gasoline. It does & you can use that to your bennefit. Most people who buy an RV use it a few times a year to take their suburban two-income families, 1.5 kids & a dog on vacation & worried about paying an extra 20 cents a gallon for their 1 week of paid vacation when they will use their RV. Take advantage that more americans are ignorant to the benefits of a diesel over a gasser. Sure diesels cost more brand new & hold their value better. People overpay for junk from the start usually buying something brand new from a dealer. These same buyers assume that they can pass along their overpriced goods online so they can buy something all shiny & new. If you are educated to what you are buying than you can end that cycle. Rv's are like cars but more so like boats, bikes,skis,kayaks or other seasonal recreational items that americans intend on using all the time & actually use once or twice. For cars they have there Bible (Kelley Blue Book) & carfax to attempt to determine the resale value of something & then try to pawn it off on others. With RV' they usually have to rely on actual supply & demand of whats listed on craigslist in simmilar condition. With most RV buyers they care more about how the interior/exterior looks than how it is mechanically, fuel economy & dependability wise.

I have been hardcore at buying,selling & trading goods since I was 14 (20 years). I started using Wantads(weekly classified puplications) that evolved into craigslist (5-6 hours a day) as soon as it came online. EBAY is for sellers, craigslist is for buyers!!! The local transaction has more personal interaction where you can negotiate,haggle,barter, & make real time cash in hand offers to real people. If you know what it is your looking for than your online search will be a lot easier. From what I noticed from *happyearthhomes search is that it was probably based on price & location. Actual value & listed price are two different #'s. Everyone inflates their listed price to hedge against potential haggleing in the future. The problem is that if someone initially overpayed due to their inexperience & then does this , they actually start believing that they are asking a fair price. They usually figure out the reality after multiple postings & months of limited interest & no offers or just unlist it & have it rot away in the back yard until eventually having it scrapped. Most people are annoyed by spam & are afraid to put there phone # in a post to avoid weirdos & tire kickers. If anyone who is serious about ruber tramping & wants a long distance machine to live & travel with; educate yourself & refine your search criteria to 1 or 2 keywords on cl. When traveling on the road & or buying RVs usually bigger is better but not always. If you want more bang for your buck & space to bring stuff/others along than this is true. Dont get lost in your search based on the sheer volume of overpriced gasoline powered junk on the market. I know that I have suggested converted school busses for well over 10 years here & elsewhere but will mention it again. There are some budget conversions under cdl, titled as a motorhome & partially converted for weekend Rvs for tailgating or budget camping. Again searching is the key & with limited investment be driving x country asap. For More traditional motorhomes(I.E not slideone/camping trailers that are able to drive under their own power) I have a small list of models that came in diesel & are affoordable.

Winnebago Lesharo/Winnebago Itasca Phasar(sometimes mispelled phaser that will affect your keyword search so keep in mind (1979-1990's eventually changed to a mini Winnie model name Rialta that came with a small gas engine from a chryselr mini van or VW gasser.)
Toyota based motorhomes( these were offered in gas/diesel by Toyota, Winnebago, Chinook, Dolphin,Huntsman & National from 1981-present in US/CA some are even 4X4 & a rare exception to an affordable gas RV that i would recomend) There seems to be a cult following that almost doubles there actual list price. I would value the two above between $3k-$3.5 private party. Keyword i would search for on cl (lesharo, or renault diesel, winebago diesel or winebago toyota, or just toyota in RV section. example http://baltimore.craigslist.org/rvs/2709341061.html
These are just 2 small affordable Class C motorhomes that are fuel effiecient thatI would recomend that can be parked on the street of a major city (aka a curbside Rv & both models came in diesel if you look). They are bigger than a VW vanagon/eurovan, Class B or US chasis based conversion van (they usually have a bed ,tv,vcr,dvd player but lacking a generator,bathroom & cooking features. Not as complete as a Class B,C or school bus conversion or Class A motorhome. If you have between $5k-$7k you can find some great big Class a's or completely converted full size school busses that have generators, bathroom, cooking/tvs. Jump on them as soon as they come available. Keywords in RV section for a bus: bus diesel, converted bus, conversion, converted, titled. example http://kenai.craigslist.org/rvs/2638291890.html

If converting a school bus from scratch is a project you want to tackle, there are plenty of cheap buses around but what are the unforssen costs & issues that will inevitably arise. Keep in mind all that it will take to get it road ready, re titleing can be a big issue including painting since illegal in some states to be painted (National school bus chrome/ or in lamens terms: yellow). Removal of seats, govener, adding tanks for water,waste, & lets not even get into waste veg oil if that is the direction you are going in(its NOT CHEAP). You will most likely need to do regular mechanical repairs & potentially change tires to something with a higher speed rating to recieve an inspection sticker. This is all before you start building built in storage,furniture,walls, wiring & furnishing with mattreses/futons or other sleeping arrangements. Its much easier & cheaper to buy something where the previous owner did most of the big work but never fully converted & remodel to your taste. They will most likel havey lost interest,storage or both & or an out of money. Take advantage of these known facts & save some time, money & agrivation by taking whatever RV offthere hands. As teh buyer you are doing them the favor not the other way around. The market for used RVs is limited to frugal types like us & or the uneducated tailgater,camper consumers that will pay out the nose for junk.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Here are somemore in the northeast.
http://providence.craigslist.org/cto/2665529476.html
Here is a toyota for $600

http://worcester.craigslist.org/cto/2691229820.html
A 1983 datsun/nissan that can be registered as an antique has tranny problem with 5th gear. $500

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/2657085538.html
Arrive in style Rover with tent on roof. $1950 not really a complete motorhome but maybe a nice x-country/ back roads excursion vehicle.

http://nwct.craigslist.org/cto/2655668582.html
Dodge popup van 4speed/slant six gasser.


----------



## zephyr23

*here a few more rv that look good*

*1954 School Bus/Camper conversion - $2000*

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/2721992109.html
http://nwct.craigslist.org/cto/2687135477.html


----------



## Deleted member 20

That old bus has great lines. Hopefully it was built simple & rugged enough to be fixed easily. I think that one has more personality than all above & have seen similar buses restored & they are awesome. I did find this on a gov website, its not titled as a motorhome & was pimped out as a marhching bands instrument bus by "Mad Mike of Pimp My Ride" fame. Since its an auction can prob be aquired for under 1.5k & its a diesel. This thing has had some nice work done that will be easy to convert to a skoolie.

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=2&acctid=3845


----------



## LeeevinKansas

nothing beats the hiker and his pack imo. the hiker vs the rvist still has the greatest maneuverability. hikers are stealthier. quieter. camp where we want. etc.

why rvs are just a giant hunk of burden sittin in ur pocket.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Eventually everyone gets old, doesn't mean you gotta grow up tho. When your older & hiking around livin out of your pack full time without a space of your own to get out of the elements than your homeless. Being houseless doesn't really work with people in there 30s-40s longterm.


----------



## Deleted member 20

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=10&acctid=4346
1988 Chevrolet P30 MOTORHOME, 7.4L V8 OHV 16V. Class III hitch. Drive train is Cruise Master LM by Georgie Boy.
Does not run needs alternator and battery not sure what else, it has been parked for 1 1/2 years
All glass is intact. All 4 tiresare low.
Exterior few scratches and scraps (See pictures). Interior brown cloth, passenger seat missing arm rest. flooring has been removed, currently just plywood. No AC, has cruise control and tilt steering.
Used as a command center, bathroom removed.
No longer needed.


----------

